# New to egypt



## allykat (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

Im new to Egypt and this forum. I'm living in Hurghada, with my hubby and 4 kids. Only been here just over a week. Just wanting to meet other expats to make the change smoother. Ally


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

allykat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to Egypt and this forum. I'm living in Hurghada, with my hubby and 4 kids. Only been here just over a week. Just wanting to meet other expats to make the change smoother. Ally


Hi, Welcome to Hurghada, 
I recommend the Lotus group to all women here. It's a multi national, mostly English speaking, friendly group who meet once a week at Zabargad Mall on Hadaba Rd, almost opp Les Rois hotel. We meet at 8pm every Wednesday for a coffee/tea/natter. It's a good way to get in touch with other women. We are usually there til 10pm then some go home, some for a beer, some for coffee. There is a meal once a month, different venues, some go to the beach together, etc. It really helped me meet people when I arrived. Just turn up and chat.
Hope this helps
Helen


----------



## allykat (Jan 8, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hi, Welcome to Hurghada,
> I recommend the Lotus group to all women here. It's a multi national, mostly English speaking, friendly group who meet once a week at Zabargad Mall on Hadaba Rd, almost opp Les Rois hotel. We meet at 8pm every Wednesday for a coffee/tea/natter. It's a good way to get in touch with other women. We are usually there til 10pm then some go home, some for a beer, some for coffee. There is a meal once a month, different venues, some go to the beach together, etc. It really helped me meet people when I arrived. Just turn up and chat.
> Hope this helps
> Helen


Hi thanks for that i will try and get there next week.
Allyson


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

What part of Hurghada are you in?


----------



## allykat (Jan 8, 2010)

*location*



Helen Ellis said:


> What part of Hurghada are you in?


HI, im living in El Helal Behind militry hospital on the rea sea.


----------



## om farida (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey hun wellcome to egypt hun hope to here from you am also in hurghada 

living withe my hubby and 2 kids youll like hurghada it is amazing


----------



## allykat (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanks*



om farida said:


> Hey hun wellcome to egypt hun hope to here from you am also in hurghada
> 
> living withe my hubby and 2 kids youll like hurghada it is amazing


Hi Thanks for the reply, its great here in hurghada but i havent been out much as hubby away with work at moment. Nice to hear from someone who has kids as well. will keep in touch for sure.

Allyson


----------

